# The time has come



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

Now we can begin to set a date to talk
face to face with the Senator.....
Don, Ray, Ray Danders Clear your calendars and 
lets get a date where we can all get there.

Jerry


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

So, whats going on? Prefer you pm me on this please.


----------

